# FS:Price DROP M1 Frontosia/Lg Bichir/Lg Plecos North Vancouver



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Large M1 Frontosia for sale approx 10" male. $45 obo


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS: Large Bichir*

Large Ornate Bichir for sale approx 12" $45 obo, slight birth defect missing right eye. Eating everything and growing daily.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS: 2 Large Plecos*

2 large common plecos for sale ranging from 8" to 10" $5 each


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

bump it up!!!!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Just a friendly heads up*: I have merged all the recent active ads that you have in the FW Livestock Classifieds into one thread. As per the classified rules (  Rules for posting in the classifieds )

*Rule 7) No Multiple Ads : if you are selling multiple items please list everything in 1 thread, do not create a new thread for every item. No more than two active ads per member in each classified section.*

So if possible, please keep your future ads consolidated into one..... if/when you have multiple items within the same classified section. You'll probably find it easier to manage your ads this way as well. I also edited the title to include all the fish. So your good to go.

Here is a thread you might find useful for future ads: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-44546/

Thanks and good luck with the sales.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry about that, thank you for fixing it


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

bump it upppp


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

back to the top please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

New Prices need these fish gone have to move tank


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Kadango and one pleco gone.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back up please.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

New prices back up


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Up to the top please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

New prices again and added info


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back up please


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Weekly Bump!!!


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

up up and away


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

up to the top, need these gone


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Up again please.


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

New pic added


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

back up please


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

You still have the frontoisa? I'm wondering if it will be on with my 3 datnoid


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the top please


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Cant believe nobody has snapped up that frontosa


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Back up please!!!!!


----------



## tab (Apr 22, 2010)

Once again up to the top


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

still have the ornate?


----------

